# Had I known better...



## Kho327 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi guys! So, up until Feb.19 I was a Flex driver for two years. First, I need to mention the fact that long before there was Amazon, I've been in logistics. I was trained by a great guy at my first courier service. If you dont remember ANYTHING else in this business remember " honor customer rights," it will make your life much easier! And this is how I've been all my life in this business as well as for my nephews/sons! 

With that said the reason I was terminated for late deliveries. So, at first thought one would be less likely to think that this was coming and well deserved. However, as I explained to an uncaring "escalations" rep, things were NOT as they seemed. I have held a performance rating no less than 93% which is where it was on the last day I worked. I had sent NUMEROUS emails regarding overages at the hub and how they affect deliveries. A lot of the time deliveries I've been given "specifically " were those that were either Far later(last evening or prima Donna turnaways) and was known I'd do whatever it took to get that pkg in the hands of its recipient. When first I started working my second day I signed on for a 3 hr. block with about a 5 hr shift worth of work. My practice, report it to hub manager and driver support before leaving as well as at the end of the route. I'd ask that they inform customer I'd be there. I worked until 11pm that night because It didnt make sense to send another driver "tomorrow " as that's "next day service." It is this practice which lead to my demise. Dont get me wrong, there were very few of these times but enough to piss one off because to have to double "back" to return it wasnt good for me. I share my vehicle with my boys as they work as well. 
At any rate, my hub workers knew that when ever I accepted a job I would do ALL I could to complete it! I never complain or an disrespectful, lazy (only wanting very minimum number of pkgs), as many of these drivers are. I call it "primadona " syndrome. 
So, just as I mentioned I'd make hub privy and then just before quitting. Id check to see how many vs time and distance. Id run it past driver support to "ALWAYS" receive the same exact response " hey, driver I see you and if you think you can handle this it's your call or just mark them "undeliverable" have a good night! Assessment made I'd either finish by no later than 9:30 pm or take em back. Had it been expressed that it could lead to losing my job...I'd have considered a better course of action. See I dont have it in me to do a half ass job on ANYTHING I do. I expressed openly (hub and driver support) that to constantly have pkgs returned for next day delivery IS NOT SAME DAY SERVICE. Customers pay for this and are short changed "EVERY" day! Well this isnt an "EVERY" day practice for me but I have yet to have received a single complaint from customers as a matter of fact it ALWAYS just the opposite! But, it apparently makes no difference here as it's such a common practice its accepted. No to me though...but I get it. Whether given the opportunity to "choose" to deliver past quit time or not...it cost me my job. I'm on disability for a blood disorder which I've had from birth. As most may know , it's not a lot of money. Nor can I afford to lose medical insurance. So, Flex was a dream come true for me as well as a "literal" life saver. I have tried all I can think of to get past "Brent," the Flex gatekeeper. I was informed by him that not only is he NOT wanting to give a girl another chance, he set it up where my emails are no longer answered. I even asked if he compared my late days to the answer from driver support, as well as the fact that overall there were not alot of these days and my work ethic speaks for itself. I understand I breached my contract. I breached not out of incompetent behavior but rather the opposite, care to be best for our customers as per same day service. Is there ANYTHING else I can do at this point I would be.greatly appreciative! 
Anyone....?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I get your frustration. Anyone who has done this for any length of time has run into those situations and they suck. HOWEVER: Your on time delivery rate has consistently hovered around 93%. The rate is based on your last 500 packages assigned to you for delivery. (100 for Fresh /Whole foods). That's 35 late in about 10 blocks. I'm positive I haven't had 35 late deliveries in 4 years (with the notable exception of a Christmas Eve Eve debacle where the truck was 6 hrs late and we worked until 2 AM, but those were blocked from counting before we left!) 
This is what it usually looks like:
Dear Delivery Partner,

Below is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (2/23-2/29).


Reliability: You arrived on time for 7 of the 7 blocks you scheduled.
Amazon.com Deliveries
You succeeded in delivering 224 of the 225 package(s) you picked up.
You attempted to deliver 225 of the 225 package(s) you picked up.
You were on time with 224 of the 225 package(s) you picked up.

Prime Now/Fresh Deliveries
You delivered 8 of the 8 order(s) you picked up.
You were on time with 8 of the 8 order(s) you picked up.

Here is a summary of your Overall Ratings*:


Reliability Rate: 100%
Amazon.com Delivery Quality
Delivery Attempt Rate: 100%
Delivery Success Rate: 100%
On-Time Delivery/Attempt Rate: 100%

Prime Now/Fresh Delivery Quality:
Delivery Success Rate: 100%
On-Time Rate: 99%

The on-time delivery rate is 100% because the package was going to a post office that had no Sat hrs and had to be returned. I spent 20 minutes trying to contact customer for an alternate delivery.
Next notice the Fresh on-time rate of 99%, that package was given to me a few weeks back as a redelivery that was already past its expiration. I shrug it off because I am always at 100% or 99%.
As you have experience in logistics, I'm sure that you realize that while 93% is an 'A' in geometry, it it pretty much an 'F' in timed delivery and healthcare!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Kho327 said:


> Hi guys! So, up until Feb.19 I was a Flex driver for two years. First, I need to mention the fact that long before there was Amazon, I've been in logistics. I was trained by a great guy at my first courier service. If you dont remember ANYTHING else in this business remember " honor customer rights," it will make your life much easier! And this is how I've been all my life in this business as well as for my nephews/sons!
> 
> With that said the reason I was terminated for late deliveries. So, at first thought one would be less likely to think that this was coming and well deserved. However, as I explained to an uncaring "escalations" rep, things were NOT as they seemed. I have held a performance rating no less than 93% which is where it was on the last day I worked. I had sent NUMEROUS emails regarding overages at the hub and how they affect deliveries. A lot of the time deliveries I've been given "specifically " were those that were either Far later(last evening or prima Donna turnaways) and was known I'd do whatever it took to get that pkg in the hands of its recipient. When first I started working my second day I signed on for a 3 hr. block with about a 5 hr shift worth of work. My practice, report it to hub manager and driver support before leaving as well as at the end of the route. I'd ask that they inform customer I'd be there. I worked until 11pm that night because It didnt make sense to send another driver "tomorrow " as that's "next day service." It is this practice which lead to my demise. Dont get me wrong, there were very few of these times but enough to piss one off because to have to double "back" to return it wasnt good for me. I share my vehicle with my boys as they work as well.
> At any rate, my hub workers knew that when ever I accepted a job I would do ALL I could to complete it! I never complain or an disrespectful, lazy (only wanting very minimum number of pkgs), as many of these drivers are. I call it "primadona " syndrome.
> ...


TL;DR 
No paragraphs, difficult to read, length.

Last sentence saying, anything we can do to help would be appreciated, but you may get more responses if you format your post better.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kho327 said:


> Hi guys! So, up until Feb.19 I was a Flex driver for two years. First, I need to mention the fact that long before there was Amazon, I've been in logistics. I was trained by a great guy at my first courier service. If you dont remember ANYTHING else in this business remember " honor customer rights," it will make your life much easier! And this is how I've been all my life in this business as well as for my nephews/sons!
> 
> With that said the reason I was terminated for late deliveries. So, at first thought one would be less likely to think that this was coming and well deserved. However, as I explained to an uncaring "escalations" rep, things were NOT as they seemed. I have held a performance rating no less than 93% which is where it was on the last day I worked. I had sent NUMEROUS emails regarding overages at the hub and how they affect deliveries. A lot of the time deliveries I've been given "specifically " were those that were either Far later(last evening or prima Donna turnaways) and was known I'd do whatever it took to get that pkg in the hands of its recipient. When first I started working my second day I signed on for a 3 hr. block with about a 5 hr shift worth of work. My practice, report it to hub manager and driver support before leaving as well as at the end of the route. I'd ask that they inform customer I'd be there. I worked until 11pm that night because It didnt make sense to send another driver "tomorrow " as that's "next day service." It is this practice which lead to my demise. Dont get me wrong, there were very few of these times but enough to piss one off because to have to double "back" to return it wasnt good for me. I share my vehicle with my boys as they work as well.
> At any rate, my hub workers knew that when ever I accepted a job I would do ALL I could to complete it! I never complain or an disrespectful, lazy (only wanting very minimum number of pkgs), as many of these drivers are. I call it "primadona " syndrome.
> ...


Welcome to the forums.
So what part of your planning left out plan B?



doyousensehumor said:


> TL;DR
> No paragraphs, difficult to read, length.
> 
> Last sentence saying, anything we can do to help would be appreciated, but you may get more responses if you format your post better.


I know right?
I cannot, will NOT read line-for-line a poorly written post that's actually word vomit.

I do hope better things are ahead for OP.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Your first priority is to please the algorithm. Other than the week of Christmas you are better off returning than delivering late.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

The jibberish was a bit tough to read, so the bottom line is don't ever deliver late, just mark as undeliverable and return to warehouse?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Opening a new account not an option?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kho327 said:


> Hi guys! So, up until Feb.19 I was a Flex driver for two years. First, I need to mention the fact that long before there was Amazon, I've been in logistics. I was trained by a great guy at my first courier service. If you dont remember ANYTHING else in this business remember " honor customer rights," it will make your life much easier! And this is how I've been all my life in this business as well as for my nephews/sons!
> 
> With that said the reason I was terminated for late deliveries. So, at first thought one would be less likely to think that this was coming and well deserved. However, as I explained to an uncaring "escalations" rep, things were NOT as they seemed. I have held a performance rating no less than 93% which is where it was on the last day I worked. I had sent NUMEROUS emails regarding overages at the hub and how they affect deliveries. A lot of the time deliveries I've been given "specifically " were those that were either Far later(last evening or prima Donna turnaways) and was known I'd do whatever it took to get that pkg in the hands of its recipient. When first I started working my second day I signed on for a 3 hr. block with about a 5 hr shift worth of work. My practice, report it to hub manager and driver support before leaving as well as at the end of the route. I'd ask that they inform customer I'd be there. I worked until 11pm that night because It didnt make sense to send another driver "tomorrow " as that's "next day service." It is this practice which lead to my demise. Dont get me wrong, there were very few of these times but enough to piss one off because to have to double "back" to return it wasnt good for me. I share my vehicle with my boys as they work as well.
> At any rate, my hub workers knew that when ever I accepted a job I would do ALL I could to complete it! I never complain or an disrespectful, lazy (only wanting very minimum number of pkgs), as many of these drivers are. I call it "primadona " syndrome.
> ...


I feel for ya. I'm 69 and in the course of my life, I've had a number of jobs where I felt the boss gave me a bum rap, a raw deal, fired me for no good reason. There's a breed, they get a little power and they like to wield it, they don't care.

It's precisely that reason I set out to find ways to become self employed. The finest years of my life were the 13 years I was a wedding photographer ( I've shot almost 400 weddings before I started driving UberX, and I had to quit due to chronic back pain ). So, six years driving for Uber, I'm working on another business, which I was getting off the ground, but the Coronavirus has put it on hold, for now.



UberPasco said:


> I get your frustration. Anyone who has done this for any length of time has run into those situations and they suck. HOWEVER: Your on time delivery rate has consistently hovered around 93%. The rate is based on your last 500 packages assigned to you for delivery. (100 for Fresh /Whole foods). That's 35 late in about 10 blocks. I'm positive I haven't had 35 late deliveries in 4 years (with the notable exception of a Christmas Eve Eve debacle where the truck was 6 hrs late and we worked until 2 AM, but those were blocked from counting before we left!)
> This is what it usually looks like:
> Dear Delivery Partner,
> 
> ...


I could never do this type of work. I once, back in the 70s, worked for a parcel delivery service, it was a route, and I never was on time. I don't know how you guys do it.


----------

